# User name change



## harshale (Aug 3, 2004)

Greeting to all,

When I registered for membership on the Tech Support Forum I inadvertently included part of my e-mail address as part of my user name. I've run thru the FAQS on this and it requires approval by the site administrator to make an alteration to my user name. For the life of me, I can't find out how to contact the administator....can any one direct me to the correct method for doing so? It will be much appreciated. Thanks, Harshale


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Send a note to danrak!


----------



## harshale (Aug 3, 2004)

*Modification of log in name*

Greetings,

When I registered for membership on the Tech Support Forum I inadvertently included part of my e-mail address as part of my user name. I've run thru the FAQS on this and it requires approval by the site administrator to make an alteration to my user name. For the life of me, I can't find out how to contact the administator....can any one direct me to the correct method for doing so? It will be much appreciated. All I want to do is delete the "@changed" from my log -in name Thanks, Harshale


----------

